# Feldgrind or Lido 2



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm buying a new hand grinder for my daughter for Christmas and was going to get the Lido 2 but have realised that the feldgrind is currently available (although it might not be by the time I have posted this). Apart from price (lower), size (smaller) is there much to choose between the two?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Without sounding sarky. It you want an item by xmas perhaps knock isn't the best solution, unless its in stock at one of the shops selling it


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I went for a Feldgrind today after seeing them in stock. I was considering a lido for a while but the size put me off. I think that coupled with the £50 price difference helped make my decision.

I also prefer the idea of buying from a uk manufacturer, but that's just me.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> I'm buying a new hand grinder for my daughter for Christmas and was going to get the Lido 2 but have realised that the feldgrind is currently available (although it might not be by the time I have posted this). Apart from price (lower), size (smaller) is there much to choose between the two?


Lido2 is heavier, but faster. I wouldn't go for Lido2 if very fine drip/espresso grinds are going to be used, good for medium drip/French press etc., around a turn out. I would go for Lido2 if big brews are likely. I wouldn't go for the Lido2 for a portable grinder for smaller brews.

I would buy either from someone who has them in stock. OE have recently announced that the pre orders are cleared and grinders are in stock, but buy from CoffeeHit in the UK as it's cheaper anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Lido2 is heavier, but faster. I wouldn't go for Lido2 if very fine drip/espresso grinds are going to be used, good for medium drip/French press etc., around a turn out. I would go for Lido2 if big brews are likely. I wouldn't go for the Lido2 for a portable grinder for smaller brews.
> 
> I would buy either from someone who has them in stock. OE have recently announced that the pre orders are cleared and grinders are in stock, but buy from CoffeeHit in the UK as it's cheaper anyway.


 She mainly uses a V60 - so that sounds like Lido 2 territory, is that right?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Without sounding sarky. It you want an item by xmas perhaps knock isn't the best solution, unless its in stock at one of the shops selling it


Not sarky but realistic - I have read enough of the postings about the hausgrind delays. I assumed that if the feldgrind is in stock it will be sent out reasonably quickly (but...)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> She mainly uses a V60 - so that sounds like Lido 2 territory, is that right?


It will be fine for V60.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MWJB said:


> It will be fine for V60.


 Thanks Mark - I think I'm on the verge of making decision.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Not sarky but realistic - I have read enough of the postings about the hausgrind delays. I assumed that if the feldgrind is in stock it will be sent out reasonably quickly (but...)


If only..... it can be in stock, you may have paid and been promised delivery, but it doesn't mean it is going to arrive within a reasonable timescale. You'd think I'd have learned my lesson first time...


----------



## Bob_McBob (Apr 5, 2013)

I think the first batch of 10 Feldgrinds took about a week to be sent out, so if we're lucky the second batch of 20 will be posted within a similar timeframe. Half of them have already been sold.

It looks like the Feldgrind is simpler to build than the Hausgrind, especially the original wooden versions.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if you've seen both of these photos, but it might give you a better idea of how large the Lido 2 is compared to the Feldgrind. It weighs almost three times as much and requires significantly more effort to use because of the more aggressive burrs and shorter handle. It's a fairly serious home use grinder that isn't as suitable for travel, though perfectly doable in luggage or for car trips.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures - that gives me a clear sense of the physical difference between the two. The feldgrind is a dream to use, seems to be the general verdict so far.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks for the pictures - that gives me a clear sense of the physical difference between the two. The feldgrind is a dream to use, seems to be the general verdict so far.


However, I have played safe and both ordered and received within 24 hours a Lido 2 from Coffee Hit. For Christmas, better a bird in the hand (and I know the Lido 2 is no turkey!).

Thanks again for all the help in my decision making.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Tbh honest I' wouldn't bother with made by knock, sent him numerous emails but no reply, starting to get pretty ticked off

looks like I'm going to have to open a paypal dispute,

maybe it is a wonderful product, and wouldn't have minded if he just took deposit, but taking full amout and disappearing is no way to run a business


----------

